# Glucose syrup to Italian meringue ?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm as we all know italian meringue is among the many famous meringues used in baking.

However i came upon these recipes. Some used just plain water wherelse some added glucose syrup together. I know that the plain water part is ok but what is the point of adding glucose anyway? Is it suppose to give it better texture? Whats the science behind it? LOL!

thanks guys! cheers! :chef:


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

The glucose syrup helps keep the sugar from re-crystallizing while you cook it. Extra protection.

I've always just used water ( which makes the sugar cook more evenly, until the sugar is melted and the water evaporates).

Good luck!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can add a little acid to the water such as lemon juice, white vinegar or cream of tartar, or tartaric acid. this will also ensure no re-crystalization. 
glucose also leaves the sugar a bit more plyable in my experience- perhaps giving the finished meringue a better mouthfeel.


----------

